# suppressing seasons



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

we're off in a couple of week's to portugal but the maths say that molly may start her next season while we are away , she has not been spayed as she is on breeders terms and most of our family and friends want one of her pups , 
a mate with the vetinary corp say that if thier taking bitches into an operational zone they can get an implant to make sure there are no distractions but the implant lasts for about a year, he also said there are blockers that will hold the season of for a few weeks this might be a more realistic plan ,
any one any experience of either solution the alternatives of delaying the trip or leaving her at home are non starters in this instance if nessacary i will examine her daily and keep her on a lead when we are out , after only 2 years the seasons aren't exact yet so we may get away with this but there are enough wild dogs hanging around in portugal already.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Speak to the Vet, they can give an injection that will delay the season for a few months. We did this once with a dog of ours and there were no ill effects.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I would only do it once though as you are messing with hormones and it can have repurcussions later in life.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

One of our previous dogs had the injection to delay her season,it worked extremely well-she didn't have a season for a couple of years. 8O


----------

